

Glendix: Bringing the Beauty of Plan 9 to Linux - Tsiolkovsky
http://www.glendix.org/

======
cookrn
This was a dup of another story from the same day [0]

[0]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8581865](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8581865)

